
Panic’s lost 1982 artwork. Found.  - prakash
http://www.panic.com/blog/2009/12/panic-retro-art/
======
aarongough
That's great! I must say I really like the Panic team. They make great
software, they're responsive to their customers (Me!) and obviously they like
to have a bit of fun...

Nice to know that not all the software jobs out there are boring!

~~~
unalone
Panic is part of a swelling trend of small companies that are really among the
cutting edge of business. Very freeform, very openended, very dedicated to
their products. They might be my favorite example because each of the people
there (Cabel Sasser, Steven Frank, and Neven Mrgan) are entities in their own
right. But they're similar in design and flow to companies like Coudal and —
the mother of all these freeform places — Barbarian Group.

It's easier now than ever before to form a small group of passionate people
and spend your life getting paid by selling directly to the masses. That's
incredibly exciting.

------
joezydeco
This is old news, but always a fun page if you're a 2600 fan:

[http://mightygodking.com/index.php/2008/04/21/fun-from-
yeste...](http://mightygodking.com/index.php/2008/04/21/fun-from-yesterday/)

------
bmalicoat
I really need that Transmit cover as a desktop wallpaper. Also it's very cool
of Panic to be so committed to such a random, amazing idea.

~~~
sammcd
Panic has been known to give a special link to people who buy shirts (a shirt
secret if you will). This link contains different wallpapers for download. I
just checked it and didn't see these, but I wonder if there is another secret
when you buy the boxes.

------
misuba
Word up to completely random low-margin stuff that doesn't come across as
promotional but succeeds as promotion anyway. Few companies are as good as
Panic at this (not counting rock bands).

------
DannoHung
God damn, if I ever have a product to sell, I want box art like that.

------
jrnkntl
"And lo, Panic Retro Posters and Panic Retro Boxes are now for sale!"

And lo, Panic's sales team around the corner! I guess they got such a
'fanbase' that they will even manage to sell their discarded stuff :)

~~~
stilist
I don’t see how it’s ‘discarded stuff’ when the backstory is acknowledged as
fake in the entry.

